# Craigslist



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I just did a search in New Hampshire Craiglist for plowing and wow, did I find some winners. First of all, there were over 100 posts for the last 5 days. The good news is that they were all over the state. The even better news is that 75% of the postings were either poorly worded, had spelling & grammar mistakes, or you could tell they were never going to show up. Seriously, if my customers saw those postings they would sign 5 year contracts. Just my 2 cents. Oh yeah, the best one was "I will beat your lowest quote by 20% guaranteed (within reason.)" What?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

M&M;639458 said:


> I just did a search in New Hampshire Craiglist for plowing and wow, did I find some winners. First of all, there were over 100 posts for the last 5 days. The good news is that they were all over the state. The even better news is that 75% of the postings were either poorly worded, had spelling & grammar mistakes, or you could tell they were never going to show up. Seriously, if my customers saw those postings they would sign 5 year contracts. Just my 2 cents. Oh yeah, the best one was "I will beat your lowest quote by 20% guaranteed (within reason.)" What?


There are some good ones here in the Cleveland Craigslist also. Usually they cant put a simple 6 word sentence together that makes sense, and usually a few spelling mistakes. HACKS are all they are. $199 for the season and even a few that are $125 for the season. My normal residential contract is $35 for a single lane. I would be losing money after the 3rd plow. No way these guys are making money. Last year alone we serviced are residential 24 times on two inch trigger... I like the last part about beating the lowest quote by 20% quranteed (within reason): what an idiot some people are....:realmad:


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Burkartsplow;639497 said:


> There are some good ones here in the Cleveland Craigslist also. Usually they cant put a simple 6 word sentence together that makes sense, and usually a few spelling mistakes. HACKS are all they are. $199 for the season and even a few that are $125 for the season. My normal residential contract is $35 for a single lane. I would be losing money after the 3rd plow. No way these guys are making money. Last year alone we serviced are residential 24 times on two inch trigger... I like the last part about beating the lowest quote by 20% quranteed (within reason): what an idiot some people are....:realmad:


"within reason" HAHA he is afraid of the other craiglist lowballers. He has a point though. How do you beat FREE by 20%.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

thats why I flag them....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

The problem is that alot of legit posts get flagged on craigslist as well. It makes it a wierd game of planning when to post and how to post. I used to post a bit on craigslist, but nothing ever came from it and the often got flagged.


----------



## Griffinlc (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm going to hire this guy to plow our shop. I wonder if I get 20% off of my cost or would it just be 20% off of my own quote ? With the savings I could treat my crew to a cup of coffee, while we watch him plow the yard. AWESOME!!


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

As long as it's "within reason" you are all set.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

M&M, you should find out who he has for contracts and place a bid for $5.00 haha.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Most of these "slack-jaws" live in the woods and are not competition. I ran an old 95 1/2 ton for 5 years in the high end neighborhoods and I'm sure the other guys thought I was the slack-jaw. My idea is to work smarter not harder.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Craig's List = SCAMS


----------



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe all in the state of New Hampshire should Yield to the great M&M


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Now you're talking! Sdyer, where are you in our great state?


----------



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

Rochester NH, I guess i am in the back woods? LOL


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Nah, you guys just like to hold up political offices then get into jail house fights. LOL


----------



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

I plowed for a town in Maine for 5 years.
I also own and run a Construction business for twenty three years.

I sucked in School as a kid, my grammar stinks and i can not spell without spell checker 

I live in the back woods and this year i attached a plow to one of my trucks and posted in craigslist in order to get me and mine through a slow tough winter

I guess i qualify as a "Slack Jaw"


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Well now that you put it that way...Kidding. We all love spell check and that's the crazy thing. Why wouldn't someone use it (and grammar check) when creating something that will make them money? I wish you all the best of luck this winter.


----------



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks M&M, I think i will need it. The Masonry Business slows to a stop in this cold weather. We tried laying bricks out in the open in Portsmouth today, couldn't lay them fast enough. The mortar was freezing up on us. Time for cold weather admix. . TIME FOR SNOW! Be well Steve.


----------



## abclawns (Sep 29, 2008)

Sdyer, you want to talk back woods Im up the road aways from you in Ossipee. Everytime I go to the grocery store its like Im at a circus with all the freaks. Haha I love it though.


----------



## hiwayherbie (Dec 8, 2007)

I think I have you all beat I'm way out in the sticks in Greenfield. Hell I even have the punkin chucker down the street from me


----------



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

Soooooo M&M It looks like you are out numbered by us "Slack Jaws" hahaha! Peace


----------



## abclawns (Sep 29, 2008)

Highway my wife is from Hancock. That is abit hickish down there.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually had to look up where Greenfield and Hancock is. Maybe I should get out more. I actually really like Crochet Mt. golf course in Francestown. Although it always seems to take longer to get there than it should.


----------



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

This is my Thanksgiving Craigslist listing, I figure i have to go out anyway

http://nh.craigslist.org/zip/935959604.html

Have a Great Thanks giving folks


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Sdyer1357;652020 said:


> This is my Thanksgiving Craigslist listing, I figure i have to go out anyway
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/zip/935959604.html
> 
> Have a Great Thanks giving folks


Nice


----------



## abclawns (Sep 29, 2008)

Sdyer very good man. Thats a nice gesture


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

hey i work for someone doing plowing for 6 year then i opened my own business doing plowing and i don't knock the next guy for trying to make a buck but when u try to take food out of my mouth well then we have a problem  i have this guy on my route thats trying to under bid me by 1/2 and well most of my customers stayed with me because i do the job right and don't wreck anything in the presses but i tell the ones that go to this other guy if u call me back there is a 100 fee for re doing the paper work and pictures lol that works every time well 97 % hehe 

but really these guys are killing us (these fly by nite plowers) we need to do something about it make like a special code of ethics or something for all plowers to follow ? 


p.s. spell check is the best xysport


----------



## D DRUMS LLC (Nov 27, 2008)

I had a guy one time plow my lot then tried to get paid by owner they paid me instead think that was last time he tried that


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Spell check only works for word spelling not sentences...I think people get a head of themselves in typing and there thoughts... Just reread before posting....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I was checking out craigslist before i saw this posting, and i was thinking to myself, wow, there are some real pieces of work out there. "let me know what you're paying i'll do it for less" seriously? obviously you have no idea what you're doing, contractors should be bidding on jobs based on the hourly rate they have established, not based on just being lower than the other guy, gotta go make another cocktail, this gets me mad.


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

RichG53;652278 said:


> Spell check only works for word spelling not sentences...I think people get a head of themselves in typing and there thoughts... Just reread before posting....


Hey Rich,

Not to be a smart a$$ but i think you meant to say "their" thoughts


----------



## Griffinlc (Sep 6, 2008)

"contractors should be bidding on jobs based on the hourly rate they have established, not based on just being lower than the other guy"
That is how a professional operates. Professionals also don't get flustered. What goes around, comes around. When times are tough and everyone is jumping on the band wagon to make a buck, professionals keep their heads held high and their noses clean. They WILL come out on top. 
Syder - thank you for the thanksgiving serving of humble pie. You are a gentleman. Let us know how many responses you get. If there are any on my route I will pick one too.


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow Snyder, I read your post and thought "that's a nice thing to do for someone on thanksgiving". . . .then i reread it and realized it's for the whole season. I am very impressed. Not that this is why you are doing it, I am sure it will come back to you many times over.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

We all over here in Gilsum, NH (pop. 803) don't appreciate these ding dang declarations of your'n reckoning nh'ites are a bunch of hicks. That there craigslisting got me a new dog, a new wife, and a lightly used package of them Chiclets that make a darn good substitute for teeth when I go to present them big bid packages we's is all after. Now LAY OFF!


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

Plowsite: the only place on earth where everyone drives a gold plated truck.

For the real real world : there's craigslist.


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

Every time I have used craigslist in the past the item was always not as advertised. There are no checks and balances for it. I admit ebay only has feedback but its at least something. Tired of taking the time to go look at things off of CL only to find out they were very generous in their description of it.

I bought a plow blade off CL for my SS last year as a back up and I kid you not the rib supports and moldboard had bondo in it where rust had eaten the steel away and fresh paint to cover over it. Of course it buckled up under a load and that's how I found the bondo'd areas. I do not buy anything used that has been freshly painted anymore.

Learned a lesson there.


----------

